# Rezepturverwaltung unter MP270/MP370



## joker76 (17 Juni 2003)

Hallo,

hat einer schon mal eine Rezepturverwaltung in einen MP270 verwirklicht.

Im Prinzip habe ich sowas schon aufgebaut, aber ich kann obwohl ich mehere Rezepte angelegt habe, keine weiteres anwählen. Es steht immer nur eins Fest drin.


Bei Siemens habe ich auch keine geeignete Beschreibung gefunden.
Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen ?


----------



## Markus (17 Juni 2003)

sorry, aber was ist ein mp270?

wie ist die rezepturverwaltung gemacht?
bzw ist sie in der cpu oder in dem (panel?) hinterlegt?

ist jetzt zwar eine etwas weit hergeholte teorie, weil ich deine hard und software nicht genau kenne, aber kann es sein das du irgendwo ein "==" statt einem "=" drin hast?
das hatte ich mal in einer scl quelle vertauscht und dann ein ähnliches problem gehabt...


----------



## Anonymous (17 Juni 2003)

hallo,

hört sich so an, als ob du unter den Eigenschaften für deine Rezepturanzeige einen festen Rezepturnamen festgelegt hast und
deswegen nicht an die anderen rezepturen rankommst.

für weitere Infos müßte man genauere techn. Details wissen

mfG
Marco


----------



## joker76 (18 Juni 2003)

*Rezepturen*

Hallo Marco,

wohl wahr ... hatte unter der Rezepturanzeige einen festen Namen angegeben. Jetzt läuft es ... Danke.

Wo kann man sich mehr Informationen über Rezepturverwaltung besorgen. Das Handbuch von Protool ist ja ziemlich dürftig !?


----------



## tobkin (18 Juni 2003)

*MP270...*

Hallo @ all,
@Markus:
ein MP270 ist ein Siemens Multipanel 270 mit WinCE als Betriebssystem.
Gruss Tobias


----------



## Anonymous (19 Juni 2003)

Hallo joker,

mehr infos zur rezepturverwaltung findest du im handbuch kommunikation für windows-basierte systeme von siemens.
im service-support bereich von siemens findest du unter der rubrik bedien-und beobachtungssysteme die 2 handbücher.
falls nicht, schreib deine mail-adresse rein, ich schick sie dir dann.

_____
marco


----------



## joker76 (23 Juni 2003)

*Handbücher*

Hallo Marco,


danke für die Info, habe gerade beide Handbücher runtergeladen.


----------

